# NC WV report



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Well after calling the lock master I learned now both the 10 & 11 wickets are now out of operation. And that they will it be fixed anytime soon. So I decided to give it a try since the only slack water would be the WV side. It was just way to muddy though. Fished for about an hour without a bite.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, talk about high and muddy! Appreciate the report. I was thinking about going down this weekend but maybe not now?! That's a shame to hear about the wickets, I could deal with #11 but man I wish they get #10 fixed! 

other than being chocolate milk, was there a lot of "junk" floating down the river?


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Place has not been the same since 10 went down. I did talk with the lock master the army core repair team is on site doing some repair work but 10&11 are not on their list. So it may be a long while before they are fixed.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a shame, I think any of us who have had success down there and figured out what those "magic" conditions are... Know that #10 is key to that success.....


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Saturday and Sunday are looking good, anyone know how the river is looking? Graph shows its dropped a bit, but is it still chocolate milk? 

Maybe Cummingsmoke or someone else who lives down that way might chime in and let us guys up north know what it looks like? Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Give me an hour and I'll get a pick from Toronto.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow... That was lighting quick! Thanks BadBub really appreciate it!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Muddy as some good chocolate milk


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So high, you can almost see under it.... muddy enough to plant taters.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's behind timet in Toronto/ North end of Brown's island. The tree sticking up in the first pic is what's showing of the 2 small islands...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks bub... I don't mind it so high... But damn that's some thick looking water! Guess I'll be searching else where


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys,,,, My PA spot is still a mess too!

Friends are still catching limits of eyes at Pymi (all day),,,, and I just got a good report from farther up,,,,,
We'll be going UP Sat. You guys wanna tag along, CALL ME.
My PC is getting updated,,, my modum is broke, my VAN is DOWN, & my truck isn't throwing heat!!!!!  & now I gotta type on this tiny I_pad!!!! Life sucks,,,, so I'm going FISHING!!

SOMEHOW!!!!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Just drove by and it is exactly 4 tie offs down and still chocolate milk. 

Yellow creek is looking better today, calmer and clearing up so the mouth may be fishable.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the update Alan, does anyone know if Wellsville is locked up or not and the clearity over there? Sure wouldn't mind fishing that mud line if it's somewhat clear.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

No ice anywhere around the river or tributaries to my knowledge. A couple guys I work with fished a few tributaries on the west Virginia side of the pike island pool this past weekend with no luck. No idea about water clarity outside of the main river. It's still "heavily " stained...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks bub, I will definitely post how I do when /if I decide to head down.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Was at the marina and it was still pretty muddy yesterday but going to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I've tried the n.c. wv side few times past week fish and flow are not agreeing with cabin fever relief yet,,but it's coming y'all .... If our government would see fit to fix a dam that has caused harm to our fishing..between the #10-#11 being broke and the obscene amounts of stupid fry killing gar we will b lucky to ever get our fishery back to the ways of the past we all loved. The wickets being broke has caused the natural dropoffs and sandbars at dam we relied on to b thing of the past.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

If anyone is fishing the Ohio side, the little store in Stratton has bait. They have some really nice shiners, expensive though.


----------



## madcatter1 (Mar 30, 2015)

i fished saturday at the mouth of kings creek,water level is good,color is brown but not bad for fishing.the bank was thawing in the sunlight but muddy by the time i left.i didnt get anything but a small sauger.
water temp was 36 degrees


----------

